# Burton [ak] Helitack 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review



## shipunator

How did you get such a good deal on the jackets in Aus?


----------



## Craig64

Bought the '19 On EOS sale for $520 and the '20 for $550 plus my GST back through TRS when I went O/S to Japan.


----------



## Alexander55

Did you have any issues with feeling too hot on warmer days? say around -10c ?


----------



## Craig64

Alexander55 said:


> Did you have any issues with feeling too hot on warmer days? say around -10c ?


No you just vent out if you get too hot. It's a cold climate jacket, perfect for Japan but not one for Aussie conditions. The beauty is it's lighter with just one jacket on without the need to multi layer up as I only have to wear a L/S mid/heavy baselayer underneath. I grabbed one for my son the other day in _"Forest Night"_ on EOS sale to use if we ever one day get back to overseas travel again???


----------

